

Cisco posts kit to empty houses to dodge NSA chop shops - krnaveen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/18/want_to_dodge_nsa_supply_chain_taps_ask_cisco_for_a_dead_drop/

======
iwwr
Perhaps a new class of network devices would be some sort of network auditor
that sample traffic and check for diversions. These would have to contain
almost exclusively open hardware and software and be buildable by individual
customers.

Building audit boxes should be less of a complex task than attempting to do
full-fledged devices that carry traffic. But I suspect large datacenter
operators to have better control over the firmware and software inside their
own boxes.

